# What about a New Holland 1630?



## rr1962 (Mar 9, 2008)

Any good/bad or other opinions of the New Holland 1630? I am considering buying a used one, and would like to read some stories from folks who know about this tractor. Current owner claims has around ~750hrs. Bads known on tractor, seat is shot; steering column tilt/lift function is broke. Is currently listed for $8500, was also wondering if price is worth value?


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks decent, and well cleaned. What year and horsepower ratings? You can buy a new seat at TSC for $100 bucks if it is that big a deal, other wise just sit on an old towel  . I don't know what it would take to fix the steering wheel, but it looks like a decent deal to me.


----------



## rr1962 (Mar 9, 2008)

Per Tractordata.com:

Engine: 26 hp [19.4 kW] 
PTO (rated): 24 hp [17.9 kW] 

Year wasn't stated by buyer. Nevertheless, per Tractordata.com:
Mfg 1997-99

As for the seat, I would get an OEM or aftermarket cover just to make it look presentable. And as for the tilt/lift function, owner claims a part around $100 from NH would fix the problem.

Thanks for your response. Hope others are as optimimistic as you, as i really like the styling and price seems to be fair.


----------



## jaybob (Mar 5, 2014)

I wonder what you experience was (6 years later)? Did you get it, and if so, what are your thoughts on this model New Holland?


----------

